# BSN true mass or cytosport gainer



## spoonr27 (Apr 10, 2007)

So a couple days ago me and a buddy of mine put up to get a bottle of BSN True Mass and after reading the label i was thinkkning HMMM....there is a f'n sh!t load of sugar!!! i mean geesuz. that prob cant be that healthy for you. i have revised changed/altered my diet to gain weight but fall short still so i was thinkning bout takine some weight gainers. I was looking on line (illpumpyouup.com) and knowing that cytosport makes some great products i.e. muscle milk. i decided to give cyto-gainer a shot. what do you guys think? being smart this time around  i read the label and the sugar content was dramatically less. it had less sugar then just regular muscle milk. i was wondering what others thought about cytosport or gainers just in general. Sometimes BSN products make me iffy.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 10, 2007)

spoonr27 said:


> So a couple days ago me and a buddy of mine put up to get a bottle of BSN True Mass and after reading the label i was thinkkning HMMM....there is a f'n sh!t load of sugar!!! i mean geesuz. that prob cant be that healthy for you. i have revised changed/altered my diet to gain weight but fall short still so i was thinkning bout takine some weight gainers. I was looking on line (illpumpyouup.com) and knowing that cytosport makes some great products i.e. muscle milk. i decided to give cyto-gainer a shot. what do you guys think? being smart this time around  i read the label and the sugar content was dramatically less. it had less sugar then just regular muscle milk. i was wondering what others thought about cytosport or gainers just in general. Sometimes BSN products make me iffy.



I'd go with Cytosport myself. But actually the sugar is about the same as muscle milk. But the best way to bulk up if through food, of course.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 10, 2007)

I have trouble eating large volumes of food so I supplement with a weight gainer. The best choices that i've used inc. Reflec Instant mass (the carbs are great) and to a lesser extent, True Mass which is cheaper.


----------



## nni (Apr 10, 2007)

cytogainer, or isogainer. those are the better ones out there.


----------



## spoonr27 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cytosport makes great products, when is the most effective tyme to use the gainer. i mean the directions say 3 times a day but geesuz that be around 2600 calories on its own, i mean my diet these days arnt too bad just need about an extra 5-700 cal. i was thinking i should take it after my workout maybe with my ON 100% whey mixed together. mmm bet it'll taste good.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2007)

I use Cytogainer and ya know what?  I never put the 4 SCOOPS it prescribes.  Hardly ever even 3 scoops.  

In fact, Id like to know how people do it, cuz its just oo damn thick.


----------



## spoonr27 (Apr 11, 2007)

yea 4 scoops do seem like a lot i mean i beleive its about....155cals per scoop?
i was thinkning 2 scoops pluse some non fat or skim milk


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats what I do.  My 2 scoops will be heaping though.  In any case, I wont be getting as much as I could.  Then again, I can drink it more often in the day.


----------

